# Has your pet pigeon ever done this?



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Jesse is an only child & spends the majority of his time in the living room.
He has a couple of mirrors on the floor in front of the entertainment center. Jesse has delivered hundreds of pieces of straw to his "mirror" friend. 
He spends many hours there, cuddled with his little stuffed friends.

If my husband lingers a second too long anywhere on the
living room floor, Jesse stands up & runs after him.
If my husband walks directly through the room & sits on the sofa, nothing happens. BUT, if he is standing anywhere, Jesse runs & latches onto the bottom of his pants & will not let go! My husband has even attempted to escape by running into the dining room. Jesse follows ~ in hot pursuit. 
You should see my husband walking back into the living room, very slowly, with a pigeon attached to the bottom of his pants. Sometimes Jesse hitches-a-ride on top of my husband's shoe, while never releasing his grip.

He chases after me when I am trying to do something on the floor; like setting the manger up under the tree. The second I see Jesse headed in my direction, I run & jump onto the sofa. He looks up at me, turns & returns to his mirrors.

I know he feels he is protecting his "mirror" mate.

I am just curious to know if any of your pigeons do this "latching-on" behavior also. Thanks. 

Phyll


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Kippy does that when I am changing her water, food, grit etc. in her walk in cage. She will hop over to the shelf and run after my hand. We continue this cycle till I am done moving everything. She would just love to latch on to my hand but those little legs are just not quick enough. 
I learned from the first time!  

Too funny!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, Phyll, that's too funny.
I guess Jessy thinks of the floor as his territory and he has to protect it.
When I was Angel's mate, our teritory was the chair in front of the TV. My hubby could never go anywhere near the chair, she would viciously attack him.

Aren't they sweet?

Reti


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Pigeon as Pets*

I am afraid that even though I have had pigeons for years, I have never enjoyed the closeness to my birds as I have read here. I really would be willing to try having an indoor pigeon, but I don't think my four cats would adjust very well. And since they were all rescued and or abused animals that I saved, I just can't kick them out cause they are now family.

It just does not seem the same going out to my loft and talking with them. Only one of them will come up and peck me for a peanut. In a way I am a little bit jealous !


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Just like Jesse,Tooter is an "only child" as well.My wife and 7 year old keep refering to him as "my boy".When I let him out of his cage for his daily flight exercise and cage cleaning, he flies to my shoulder and insists on staying perched up there until he knows it is his feeding time.I guess I cannot compete with his stomach! One of our recent things that we do "together" is ,while I am checking on my pigeon talk forum, he will quietly sit until I find a pigeon picture someone has submitted and then he hops down my arm onto the computer desk to get a better look!  And I thought Tooter and I had issues.Gee, now I don't feel so bad!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Victor,

Re:*One of our recent things that we do "together" is ,while I am checking on my pigeon talk forum, he will quietly sit until I find a pigeon picture someone has submitted and then he hops down my arm onto the computer desk to get a better look! And I thought Tooter and I had issues.Gee, now I don't feel so bad!* 

Victor, this is too funny. Reminds me of the videos that were marketed to cats a few years ago, of birds flying, fish swimming, etc. Sounds like you have a precious and wonderful bond with your Tooter. I love your posts.

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Dudley loves to latch onto my hand and run with it throughout the house. He won't chase after me but follows me around like a puppy. If my hand comes down to roll his ball it's fair game! It's funny but he only does that to me, everyone else gets the fake "I'm a lil angel treatment".


----------



## Lolita's Mom (Jan 1, 2005)

*Lolita and the "CATS"*

I have had Lolita about a month. I rescued her from an icy downtown dark deserted theatre doorway during a winter storm. She was injured and had obviously been there for a while. She let me pick her up. I took her home and made the two-piece bath into her abode by papering it with newspaper (quite a job, btw!). She has the run of the house. I have three rescued cats, too.
I introduced her to them. I petted her, I petted them, I petter her, I petted them, all the while talking to each. I have not let her out of my sight, even once. Several times, Alice, the black cat, looked at her stalkingly, but I chided her. It isn't over. It will happen again. But the cats are really getting used to the flutter of wings and the peep, peep, peep. I put her into the bathroom if I get labor intensive or leave the house. 

Unlike I thought, she doesn't dirty up the house with bird doo. When she does go, it is round and dry, so it is easy to clean. My rescued Greyhound whines at the bathroom door at night because he cannot see Lolita anymore. He watches her all day long and today they nosed each other. That doesn't mean he won't attempt something, so I never, ever leave her alone. She has started coming to my shoulder or my head and she takes a bath with me. I blow her dry with the hairdryer, directing the heat against the wall and letting it bounce onto her. She likes it. 

Sounds do not bother her. She plays the piano when I play the violin (with her feet) and my Greyhound, Hootie, sings. We are quite the trio.

http://community.webshots.com/user/gkoehler


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for the update on Lolita and the lovely pictures! It sounds like Lolita has become a regular member of the family already. It's very good that you are so careful with the bird around the other pets.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Lolita's Mom,

Love picturing the three of you putting on a "concert!" The pictures are great...know we are supposed to be talking about pigeons here, but I really loved the picture of your dog and cat....beautiful!

Linda


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Attack*

My Hen was by herself for a while because I thought she might have got Twisted Neck at Louisville, but she was OK. ANyway, when she was alone she was VICIOUS, but once I put her with a cock she turned into her sweet self. It seems like all these "tame" pigeons are rescued ferals. Haha, my prissy show birds are not even close to this tameness level. LoL, I'm jelous!
I liked those pictures, Lolita looks young.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I have had a few "pet pigeons" but never one that would hold onto something like your pet. There is a fighting behavior I have witnessed where one pigeon will grab hold of another’s neck feathers and push the pigeon around and around, not letting go for anything. This kind of fighting activity seems to me to be similar to your bird's behavior.
Is there any way you can get a "video" of your bird doing this? If you can, we will show it here on Pigeons.com

Regards,
Carl


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Fighting*

Well she is calmer now, but I think she'll start it up. I'm separating her from the cock she's with because I don't want them to bond anymore since that won't ber her mate.  I could probably get pictures, my camera has a video setting but I'm not sure how to post them. If she gets crabby again I'll try to record it.


----------



## pigeonhappy (Nov 12, 2004)

my girl.....pidge....is one of the most tenacious creatures i have ever had the experiece to live with...

not only does she have no fear in letting me know when i am putting her out with cleaning out her cage or changing her water..(expecially when she is on some eggs)....or really just being in her space...

it never really hurts....but she can get that beak going....while making this indearing..but oh so angry.....little noise...

she seams to flirt more with MY mate....putting herself in positions to accept attention......but as for my cats....well..they know that bird is mostly trouble....and stay out of her way...

...we had a cat that grew up with pidge in the house....and they would play together.....it was a strange mixture of cat and pidgeon instincts....very out of context..but they loved it....  


PH


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Do squrrles and pigeons mix???*

I have enjoyed this thread "has your pet pigeon ever done this?" and meant to add but finally decided to especially after doing some back reading on a topic that was discussed in November ,"do sqirrels attack?"by member TerriB.
About 3 weeks ago before we dropped into the freeze zone in Nebraska,Tooter would accompany me to feed our backyard squirrels.We "have" 5 golden brwons and one black one that also depend on us .After my wife and I get home in the morning after our school bus routes we tend to the outside birds and squirrels.Our pigeon has his flight exercise usually at the same time.Three of the brown squirrels will eat out of my hand, while Tooter, usually on my shoulder watches.A nice recent memory (wish my wife and camera were handy that day  !)was when Tooter was having his meal from my left hand, and one of the squirrels was enjoying his out if my right hand.It doesn't seem to bother my pigeon or the squirrels to share!  ~Victor


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Victor,

I may have made the same comment on that previous thread, but my experience has been that the pigeons and squirrels by me seem to ignore each other. I scatter seed in my driveway for the flock and put peanuts in the shell on my back porch for the squirrels that visit. I have a couple of pigeons who will come up on the porch and peck at the shells to get to the peanuts. If a squirrel happens to be sitting there and eating at the same time, he pays them no mind and just continues to sit there and eat. Also, I have seen a squirrel sitting in the middle of the flock that are eating seeds, eating the sunflower seeds in the mix, and again, everyone seems to ignore each other. I believe it was said that squirrels could be a danger to baby birds in the nests, but I think if everyone is fully grown and there is enough food for everyone, there would probably be no problems. 
Too bad no wife and no camera, that would have been a great picture with you hand feeding the birds and squirrels at the same time!

Linda


----------

